# need help with 921 + DP44 switch!



## jamieqho (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi,

I just ordered my 921 and have no idea how to install it  . I'd appreciate it if one of you could help me out. I currently have a Dish 500 with two single tuner receivers. So I only have two connections (110 and 119). Is it possible for me to connect those two cables to a DP44 and then use the 921 with a separator? I guess the one thing I need to know is if the DP44 is compatible with my dish setup.

Thanks!
Jamie


----------



## K R Kimmel (Dec 23, 2003)

Jamie,

We will need more information before we can answer your question. Specifically what type of LNB do you have on your Dish 500? Is it DishPro or Legacy? Do you have any switches connected to the LNB? If so what type of switch?

Most of this info is available on the "Check Switch" screen (Menu-6-1-1-Check Switch on most receivers)


----------



## jamieqho (Nov 11, 2004)

K R Kimmel said:


> Jamie,
> 
> We will need more information before we can answer your question. Specifically what type of LNB do you have on your Dish 500? Is it DishPro or Legacy? Do you have any switches connected to the LNB? If so what type of switch?
> 
> Most of this info is available on the "Check Switch" screen (Menu-6-1-1-Check Switch on most receivers)


Thanks for the reply! The 611 menu says I have a DP-Twin-1 so I assume that means DishPro. I don't have any switches connected to the LNB. Is this enough information to answer my question?


----------



## K R Kimmel (Dec 23, 2003)

Yes, that is enough information to answer your question.


jamieqho said:


> Is it possible for me to connect those two cables to a DP44 and then use the 921 with a separator?


Short answer: Yes.

Longer answer: Connect the outputs from your DishPro Twin to the first two inputs of the DPP44. You will one line from each of your current receivers to the switch (I would suggest that the power inserter be on one of these lines and connected to output #1 of the DPP44) and one line (with a DPP separator) to the 921.

Alternately you use a DP34 switch instead of the DPP44 but you would need 2 lines between the switch and the 921. Either solution will work. The DP34 setup is less expensive (more than $100 cheaper) but the DPP44 only requires one cable between the switch and receiver. You have to decide which is more important to you.


----------



## Bismarck (Sep 28, 2004)

I am currently using the 921 with the DPP44 switch and separator as described by Kimmel. It definitely cost more, but I saved the hassle and considerable expense of having to run a second line of coax two floors down to the 921.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Is it safe to say that a DP44 will only work with DP LNB's, or will it support Legacy LNB's? 

Because of cable issues, if and when I go to a dual tuner model, the only easy way to do this is a DP44, even though its more spendy. Though I think they are way over-priced, one can hope that eventually they will come down.

Also, another question, if you switch from Legacy to DP LNB's, what do you have to do to a receiver that is currently connected to a Legacy LNB, just to make sure it will work correctly with a DP LNB? Also if you merely replace the Legacy LNB's, do you have to re-aim for optimal signal?


----------



## K R Kimmel (Dec 23, 2003)

normang said:


> Is it safe to say that a DP44 will only work with DP LNB's, or will it support Legacy LNB's?


All DishPro and DishPro Plus switches _require_ DishPro LNBs. They are incompatable with legacy LNBs.



normang said:


> Also, another question, if you switch from Legacy to DP LNB's, what do you have to do to a receiver that is currently connected to a Legacy LNB, just to make sure it will work correctly with a DP LNB?


For DishPro receivers you will need to run a check switch. For Legacy receivers you will need to run a check switch after connecting through a DishPro Adapter or DPP44 switch.



normang said:


> Also if you merely replace the Legacy LNB's, do you have to re-aim for optimal signal?


If your dish was already peaked and you did not alter the aim while swapping LNBs then you would not need to re-peak the dish.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Thanks for that info, appreciate it..


----------

